# Rabbit Manure



## FarmGuru (Sep 16, 2011)

Can rabbit manure be used directly as fertilizer ?


----------



## dewey (Sep 16, 2011)

Short answer, yes....straight from the buns to the garden.

It's fine straight on the garden, fresh bun berries, urine and all.  No composting is needed with rabbit manure before adding it to the garden (unlike chicken or goat or other animal waste that will burn).  I've planted directly into nothing but pure fresh rabbit waste in bags or bins (no added soil) that's given good drainage with more than excellent results.  

Some folks like to spread it out and dry it up for a day or so but that's not needed at all.  Unlike other animal waste, rabbit waste including urine, is pure cold-gold to gardens.  The waste I sell I will sometimes spread out to dry a bit at times depending on what the customer (erroneously) believes.   I charge more for that because it envolves extra time & labor.

The big bin trays I have under my buns (simple square drywall bins) are drilled with many holes to let a lot of the moisture drain out naturally into a wicking subfloor....but not that that's needed at all for use in gardens...it just makes for a bit more sanitary area between cleanings and gives the tubs a little lighter weight for me (or my helpers) to haul out ever couple of weeks when removing from the barn to the garden or drying area.  

Goat manure comes a close second to rabbit manure, but goat manure MUST be composted before use, unlike rabbit manure.  If you're wanting to feed the _plants_ (instead of the _soil_) and don't want to use the pure rabbit manure for whatever reason (I can't imagine why), rabbit manure tea (using the liquid from a few pounds of manure in a sack steeped for a couple of days in a 5 gallon bucket of water) is also literally pure garden gold for topical feeding.  When possible, feeding _the soil_ with the raw manure is best instead of feeding the plants only...and rabbit manure straight from the barn feeds the soil and plants without risk of burning plants, UNlike fresh goat/chicken/other manures are capable of doing.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes. The grass is always greener near the rabbit hutches.

Have a good day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking forward to putting lots of Rabbit manure into our compost to help our garden and germinate our seeds.  Very good for your garden.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 23, 2011)

I put it straight onto the garden, between the rows. It doesn't need composting. The berries are half the reason I keep rabbits. Grow greens for the rabbits and use the manure to grow more greens. natures way in action. Along the way I get the veggies for human food.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 23, 2011)

how much rabbits are reuired to have 100 Kg of manure a week


----------



## secuono (Sep 24, 2011)

You can even use a dried rabbit poo pellet in aquariums as plant fertilizer as well as put them in your potted house plants.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Sep 24, 2011)

> rabbitgeek
> 09/22/2011 12:29 am
> Yes. The grass is always greener near the rabbit hutches.
> 
> Have a good day!


Not to mention I get lots of worms for fishing right beneath the hutch where the poo directly sits.  They seem to draw to there.  I can't turn a shovel without finding BIG FAT night crawlers.  My only problem now is how to detour the slugs and moles, I have a huge problem with that here.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 24, 2011)

Rabbit manure is an amazing thing. I have some HUGE plants thanks to it.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 29, 2011)

Even if I didn't like to eat rabbit I would keep them for the manure alone. That stuff is solid gold on my veggies.


----------



## CYGChickies (Sep 29, 2011)

How do you sell it? A what do you use for packaging? This is interesting.

CYG


----------

